

Show HN: Our response to a competitor with 4M users that was acquired - zawaideh
https://www.sandglaz.com/promo/astrid

======
dpedu
Mind sharing results?

~~~
0margoodness
Hi there, I'm with Sandglaz.

We launched this late Monday evening and saw our first handful of signups and
data imports.

Yesterday, our new user sign ups were 83% higher than an average Tuesday for
us. Also got some media coverage.

Today at Noon, we've generated more new sign ups and traffic than an average
Wednesday.

